# Anybody mount a Kurt power drawbar on their PM940 cnc?



## rodjava (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm expecting my new PM940cnc to arrive tomorrow.

In the meantime, I wonder if this Kurt Power draw bar would work on the 940.

https://www.kurtworkholding.com/bridgeport-series-std-p-1262.html

It's a used unit that came off a Bridgeport mill.

It's likely that the base of the Kurt unit can be modified to make it work.  Anybody mount something similar to the Kurt or a DIY drawbar on their 940 or similar?

Thanks in advance.

Rod in San Francisco


----------



## TomS (Feb 20, 2017)

I adapted a Ultron Snap Change system to my PM-932 that was originally designed to fit a Bridgeport.  All that's needed is an adapter.

Tom S.


----------



## rodjava (Feb 20, 2017)

Tom,
Thanks.  Any pictures?

I asked Matt at PM and he thinks it should work. Likely needed to modify an adapter plate and change drawbars if needed.

I still would like to hear from other drawbar installs.

Rod


----------



## TomS (Feb 21, 2017)

rodjava said:


> Tom,
> Thanks.  Any pictures?
> 
> I asked Matt at PM and he thinks it should work. Likely needed to modify an adapter plate and change drawbars if needed.
> ...



Here's a couple of pictures.  In order for the BP length drawbar to work I had to build a riser that replicated the distance through the BP head, or I could have cut and rethreaded the drawbar.  I chose not to modify the drawbar.  

The assembled unit.




Here's the individual components.  The adapter plate on the upper left and the riser on the upper right.  I had to make a drawbar spacer (lower right) to set the correct drawbar height above the riser.  The plate on the lower left is a bearing retainer that bolts to the bottom of the Ultron housing in the first picture.  It's not applicable to what you are trying to do.


----------



## rodjava (Feb 21, 2017)

Tom,
Thanks for sharing you drawbar build. If I get this great deal on the Kurt drawbar, your
mods with help with my installation.

Rod


----------

